# Windsor Vs Brisbane Cpu help



## rwh531 (Jul 18, 2008)

I know you guys probably get this question quite often but I need to know

I have been told that the brisbane core is better for overclocking

I do not plan on overclocking so what advantages does the Windsor have if any


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

The Brisbane core is built with a 65 nm architecture, the Windsor is 90 nm - which means the Brisbane pulls less power and produces less heat.

The fastest Athlon 64 X2 CPU with a Brisbane core is the 5800+, above that they're Windsor.

L2 Cache:
Brisbane 2 x 512KB
Windsor 2 x 1MB

So, L2 size and slightly higher available core speed are the advantages.


----------

